# New car suggestions



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Looking to replace my E92 335i soon into the new year. 

The 335i has been easily the best car I've owned. Certainly one of the most value for money cars all things considered in my opinion.

I'm looking to move on to the next stage or performance. 

I would prefer the car to have 4 usable seats but if something justified it, a cheap runaround would make up for it. 

I've already been looking at BMW M3s which seem like a natural progression. 

The more I think about it, the more I fancy a 911 but I don't know much about them. 

The car has to be usable for every day use and not need constant attention. 

Looking to spend around £25,000.

Hit me with suggestions.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

M3 then, or maybe a lexus isf. Question is, how much of that power will you ever use?

Though I wonder how much quicker they are day to day.

Wonder how much you can pick up a gtr for. That, r34, corvette, mustang, noble, tvr.

If you don't have to have 4 seats there are so many choices out there.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Isf is a good suggestion, love them, what about an rs4 or m5 or m6


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Maybe I should have included the obvious choice

http://www.volkswagen.co.uk/new/golf-gti-vi/home


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Try Henry and the boys at 911virgin. Really decent guys who will give you top advice if you're planning a trip into Porsche-ness.

Roly at eporsch is also a decent chap so worth talking to him.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

RisingPower said:


> Maybe I should have included the obvious choice
> 
> http://www.volkswagen.co.uk/new/golf-gti-vi/home


The other suggestions were good.

A Golf is a big step backwards.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Kerr said:


> The other suggestions were good.
> 
> A Golf is a big step backwards.


See, I was expecting something by now


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Audi s6 v10 ? Vxr8 ? Otherwise I'd go for a cayman and a banger.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

SteveTDCi said:


> Audi s6 v10 ? Vxr8 ? Otherwise I'd go for a cayman and a banger.


Why a cayman? I think if you were to have a daily you'd want something less of a compromise for fun.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Audt TT RS
Mercedes CLS (pre 2009) for your budget
Mercedes C-Class (2010 onwards)
Volvo C30
Peugeot RCZ 
VW Scirocco 'R'
Mazda RX-8


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

S5
ttrs
911
m3


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

SteveTDCi said:


> Audi s6 v10 ? Vxr8 ? Otherwise I'd go for a cayman and a banger.


I think if I went for a Cayman, I would always want a 911 more.

Looking at the prices, there isn't enough of a difference to justify a Cayman for me.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Audt TT RS
> Mercedes CLS (pre 2009) for your budget
> Mercedes C-Class (2010 onwards)
> Volvo C30
> ...


A TT isn't for me.

Maybe a C class if it was an AMG 63. At £25k they are usually higher mileage.

That Pug RCZ is a lovely looking car but too slow and not for me.

Same with the Scirocco and RX8.


----------



## knightstemplar (Jun 18, 2010)

M3 all day for me, but its not me choosing so good luck mate, it's a minefield choosing a new car if your anything like me


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Dj.X-Ray said:


> S5
> ttrs
> 911
> m3


The S5 is slower than the 335i even with the extra power.

Driven a TTRS and it isn't a drivers car.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

911 is what i'd go for i think kerr,rather than a cayman,nice as they are.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Depends who's behind the wheel,i don't get alot of competition from BM drivers..


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Dj.X-Ray said:


> Depends who's behind the wheel,i don't get alot of competition from BM drivers..


I was surprised how competent the s5 looked at brands and I did like the way it sounded.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Dj.X-Ray said:


> Depends who's behind the wheel,i don't get alot of competition from BM drivers..


Is that what you drive?

There isn't much in it but I'm looking to move forward.

Here is VBH pitting them together.






The Audi is faster to 60mph but the BMW is faster after but really nothing in it.

Nice cars though. Obviously a V8 is always a good thing.

They could have picked a nicer 335i for the review. A SE Spec with small wheels isn't the best way to promote the car.

Handles better on big wheels although ride comfort suffers.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Kerr said:


> Is that what you drive?
> 
> There isn't much in it but I'm looking to move forward.
> 
> ...


I rarely race about kerr tbh mate,i just do what's neccesary when i have to.


----------



## furby-123 (Dec 3, 2011)

r34 skyline, or m3 for me would be the obvious 2 choices if i had that sort of money to spend, not a lover of porshes, drone one once and didnt see what the hype around them was


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

RisingPower said:


> I was surprised how competent the s5 looked at brands and I did like the way it sounded.


Yeah it's got a good sound fast and solid,i'd like an RS though lol


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Haven't even come close to finding anything yet.

I thought about it and came up with getting a newer and higher spec 335i. However I've ruled that out I think.

I like change and it will feel pretty much exactly the same. My car needs nothing, so buying used you always seem to end up sorting little things out and I don't see the point.

I've been strongly considering a 997 911 Carrera S, but they are few and far between in my area and I've not had the time to travel distances just to look.

From the ones I've seen so far, I'm not impressed. 

It seems quite a few people have bought them as a bit of a dream car and either lost interest or not had the money to keep the car in the condition is should be.

There is quite a few unloved low mileage 911s out there which surprised me.

Also Porsche don't half make some hideous interiors. You wouldn't believe just how ugly some of the colours are and they go OTT and cover the entire interior with awful colours.

I'm not the biggest fan of lighter leather, but if a car was a great one I could live with it.

However some of colours are beyond words.

I did have a shot of a Ferrari 430 and fell in love. It really was lovely. Would be an absolute dream to own something like that but I'll not kid myself on.

What is clear after all my searching there really is a hole in the market for a car that can do a bit of everything well without having to spend big money.

I don't like to spend too much money on my cars as I have to fuel my alcoholism. 

There is also a lack of good condition cars. Too many are rough when asking big money on what I'd assume were cars that attracted enthusiasts as owners.

Values of cars have shot up through the roof too. I had shortlisted cars months ago and quite a few still aren't sold.

However for some inexplicable reason these cars were between £3-5k cheaper months ago have now shot up and are still left sitting on the forecourt.

Not sure what is going on.

I'm in no rush to find one and will have to wait on the right one coming along at the right time.


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Bmw m3?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

rf860 said:


> Bmw m3?


That's one of my main thoughts.

They have shot up in value more than any car I've been looking at.

It seems that are £5k more expensive that they were for an equivalent a few months ago.

The M3 isn't as special as a 911.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

If you like the 911, what about a cayman or new Boxster ?


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Kerr said:


> I don't like to spend too much money on my cars as I have to fuel my alcoholism.


And yet you're mentioning 911's/430's?


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

335i Cab

The same but different. Nice Exhaust and a remap = sorted.


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

M135i all the way then...


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

M5?

Cost a lot if it goes wrong though.

Or a classic 6 cylinder LE M5

http://www.4starclassics.com/BMW-E34-M5-LE-For-Sale/


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

SteveTDCi said:


> If you like the 911, what about a cayman or new Boxster ?


I'd maybe consider them. It just seems that they are a little too close to the prices of a 911.



RisingPower said:


> And yet you're mentioning 911's/430's?


The 430 will never happen. That was purely for fun and had a hilarious ending to it. Not sure I'll say too much more though.

For the percentage of what people earn to the cars they own, a 911 shouldn't be a problem for me.

Although I do enjoy my cars, something always stops me from pushing the boat out too far.



robertdon777 said:


> 335i Cab
> 
> The same but different. Nice Exhaust and a remap = sorted.


Nah. The convertible is a whole lot heavier and not as stiff. It isn't as good a drive and we already have a MX5 for top down fun.



Blackroc said:


> M135i all the way then...


I'm a big fan of the M135i and recommend it to a lot of people. Not sure it's where I'm wanting to head though. Doing very well with used prices.



robertdon777 said:


> M5?
> 
> Cost a lot if it goes wrong though.
> 
> ...


That is the fear with any of the cars I'm thinking.

I know the M3 and Z4M are about £1200 per year warranty through BMW. It sounds quite pricey but if something did go £1200 would come up easy.

My 335i was £380 for the warranty extension.

It does seem making a step beyond a 335i comes with a huge leap in costs.


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

Ive spent the last 12 months trying to find a car while running a banger and jsut cant make a decision for many reasons like yours. 
Coming to crunch time for me as i dont want to insure the vectra for another 12 months and top of the list so far is an e class coupe but im not sure about that with all the image that goes with a merc and being a younger driver.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

What about an e46 M3 CSL.

Not much performance upgrade but a massive leap in the drivers car league table.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

robertdon777 said:


> What about an e46 M3 CSL.
> 
> Not much performance upgrade but a massive leap in the drivers car league table.


Too old and too expensive.

You wouldn't use one every day either. They are all tucked away as future classics.


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

Are you sticking to German...


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Jammy J said:


> Are you sticking to German...


Depends what German company. :lol:

I don't have any brand loyalty. I'd consider many things.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Kerr said:


> Too old and too expensive.
> 
> You wouldn't use one every day either. They are all tucked away as future classics.


Old maybe, but expensive? Really?

911s aren't exactly bargain basement and I still don't see the appeal.

Then again I like the idea of simple engineering and overengineering, which doesn't seem to be something bmw do.

It's strange, I really think most bmws are ruined with anything apart from performance mods.

I can just see you in an r34 gtr


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

RisingPower said:


> Old maybe, but expensive? Really?
> 
> 911s aren't exactly bargain basement and I still don't see the appeal.
> 
> ...


They are expensive for what they are. There is a 30, 000 miler CSL on Pistonheads for £32, 000.

That's too much for what I see the car is worth to me. I doubt many people will buy one to do average miles. They are collectors cars now.

It's a near 10 year old car and you don't even get air con! Not a car to live with everyday.


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

Kerr said:


> Depends what German company. :lol:
> 
> I don't have any brand loyalty. I'd consider many things.


Wouldn't bother with Audi there nothing special and there too common up here as you probably already know.

If your not in a rush have you thought about waiting for the new 4 Series which is coming out later this year?


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Kerr said:


> They are expensive for what they are. There is a 30, 000 miler CSL on Pistonheads for £32, 000.
> 
> That's too much for what I see the car is worth to me. I doubt many people will buy one to do average miles. They are collectors cars now.
> 
> It's a near 10 year old car and you don't even get air con! Not a car to live with everyday.


Not really, you're getting a highly competent track car for not a lot of money, heck, they're around porsche 911 carrera if not quicker territory and they sound fantastic.

Worth to you, maybe, but a porsche is worth nothing to me 

I still don't get what you're buying a car for. There really is sod all places that you can stretch the legs of a car like an m3 on the road and the novelty of joining slip roads with worrying little about traffic, wore off quickly.

Everyday cars, aren't generally fun cars.


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

c63 amg coupe?

I think it will be hard to beat your current car given your requirements. 

I think my next car will be a 335i as its such a good all-rounder.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

RisingPower said:


> Not really, you're getting a highly competent track car for not a lot of money, heck, they're around porsche 911 carrera if not quicker territory and they sound fantastic.
> 
> Worth to you, maybe, but a porsche is worth nothing to me
> 
> ...


This is where the problem exists. If you want a fast track car, you need to buy a car for the track.

A M3 CSL or a 911 wouldn't be on my list.

I've been driving 300bhp cars for a long time and never thought that's too much power. I'm not looking to go that much faster.

Besides I do actually live and I'm often near roads that cry out for a nice drivers car.

I also want a car to be proud of. I work hard and want something to show/merit my hard work.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

rf860 said:


> c63 amg coupe?
> 
> I think it will be hard to beat your current car given your requirements.
> 
> I think my next car will be a 335i as its such a good all-rounder.


Oly ****, a c63 for 25k?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

F30 335i or blow the bank on new F30 335d m sport , or c63 AMG fantastic motor white coupe


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

RisingPower said:


> Oly ****, a c63 for 25k?


Lol. He could lease


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Jammy J said:


> Wouldn't bother with Audi there nothing special and there too common up here as you probably already know.
> 
> If your not in a rush have you thought about waiting for the new 4 Series which is coming out later this year?


I couldn't ever see myself in a TT.

Love the R8 but they are way out the budget.

One if the guys at work has a newer RS6. It looks and sounds the part but I don't want or need a big estate.

The new 4 series is lovely. It will be expensive though. I'd guess for a new 435i you will be £40k minimum.

The old 335i started at £36k before any options.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

RisingPower said:


> Oly ****, a c63 for 25k?


Very close and I've been looking.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Kerr said:


> This is where the problem exists. If you want a fast track car, you need to buy a car for the track.
> 
> A M3 CSL or a 911 wouldn't be on my list.
> 
> ...


Drivers cars, not necessarily big, heavy, comfortable saloons/coupes.

Showing off, people only seem to find boring, big, exec saloons meet that criteria, that or 911s/astons etc. Amazing that you can get astons for low 30s tbh.

I enjoy the zed far more than the m3, because it's marginally lighter and far more involved.

If you want a drivers car, then you're talking a car like the csl, r34 gtr, maybe a lotus, maybe even a noble/ultima. Not a big heavy m3.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Kerr said:


> Very close and I've been looking.


I can't believe it would be cheaper than a 911 to run. Considering how much they cost originally.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

RisingPower said:


> I can't believe it would be cheaper than a 911 to run. Considering how much they cost originally.


I doubt it too.

Having read up about the 911 and a few guys at work have them, they aren't as expensive as people assume.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Maybe something like this
http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...page/5/postcode/ng118hd/radius/1500?logcode=p
Just a suggestion, random one


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

I'll change cars soon i think. Probably next year? I don't know what to get though, but i'm drawn to 911's. I quite like GTR's but my mrs's ain't a lover of em. She thinks they're a bit OTT


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

DJ X-Ray said:


> I'll change cars soon i think. Probably next year? I don't know what to get though, but i'm drawn to 911's. I quite like GTR's but my mrs's ain't a lover of em. She thinks they're a bit OTT


Good gawd man, you're letting a woman dictate your choice in cars?!?!


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

RisingPower said:


> Good gawd man, you're letting a woman dictate your choice in cars?!?!


Hahaha you ain't gotta live with her RP man!


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

DJ X-Ray said:


> Hahaha you ain't gotta live with her RP man!


I wouldn't tell you what car to buy :argie::lol:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Has anyone suggested a Golf yet?


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

PugIain said:


> Has anyone suggested a Golf yet?


I take it this is a joke lol!

If serious, that would be a massive step down in terms of quality, handling and probably power.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

rf860 said:


> I take it this is a joke lol!
> 
> If serious, that would be a massive step down in terms of quality, handling and probably power.


Tis a joke dear, Iam the VAG anti whatever. Gah. Words cannot convey the complete dissinterest/Non interest/other words I have towards any of them. Apart from a Passat CC, I'd drive one if given it.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

PugIain said:


> Has anyone suggested a Golf yet?


Nah, only pug ugly 407s


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

rf860 said:


> I take it this is a joke lol!
> 
> If serious, that would be a massive step down in terms of quality, handling and probably power.


Debatable


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

RisingPower said:


> Nah, only pug ugly 407s


Hello pickle x


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

RisingPower said:


> Debatable


LOL! If that's the case, I'll just swap my golf for a 335i


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

rf860 said:


> LOL! If that's the case, I'll just swap my golf for a 335i


Don't do it, you'll upset the vag lovers


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

RisingPower said:


> Don't do it, you'll upset the vag lovers


Ha ha ha! BMWs are better full stop.

Kerr - http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...w/page/1/postcode/g37lw/radius/1500?logcode=p


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

rf860 said:


> Ha ha ha! BMWs are better full stop.
> 
> Kerr - http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...w/page/1/postcode/g37lw/radius/1500?logcode=p


They forgot to put, send me the money and we will deliver the car, if it does turn up is likely to be 2 welded together


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

SteveTDCi said:


> They forgot to put, send me the money and we will deliver the car, if it does turn up is likely to be 2 welded together


It's just a private seller and its priced correctly??


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

The words no test drive and no offers would make me run a mile, as would a price of £24888 why not £24995 ....


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

PugIain said:


> Has anyone suggested a Golf yet?


Golf R, with Stage 3 APR.....0-60 in under 4 and 11 sec qtr's






0-100mph 10sec flat easy, best of under 8.5! (faster in a DSG'd one)






But not that desirable.


----------



## ryan l (Apr 2, 2013)

jag xfr


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

I get the impression the OP is aged 35-45 so perhaps a bit old mannish for him


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

What about a golf:devil:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

rf860 said:


> I get the impression the OP is aged 35-45 so perhaps a bit old mannish for him


34.

One thing for certain, it won't be a Golf.

I've had my time with modified hatches and won't be going back.

There is loads of tuneable cars out there, but when you vastly increase the power and performance you end up highlighting many other shortcomings.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

rf860 said:


> LOL! If that's the case, I'll just swap my golf for a 335i


If you do that I'd advise you to budget for a pair of turbos at some point.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

uruk hai said:


> If you do that I'd advise you to budget for a pair of turbos at some point.


Even with the single turbo models?


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

robertdon777 said:


> Even with the single turbo models?


Not sure about them which is why I mentioned the "pair", the Turbos are Mitsubishi and a known problem. A chap I know was quoted well over 3k by BMW when his went but two mates of mine did the job for about half what the main stealer wanted. There is a specialist company that supply and fit hybrid replacements that are good for around 400bhp.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

robertdon777 said:


> Golf R, with Stage 3 APR.....0-60 in under 4 and 11 sec qtr's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Booooring


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

uruk hai said:


> Not sure about them which is why I mentioned the "pair", the Turbos are Mitsubishi and a known problem. A chap I know was quoted well over 3k by BMW when his went but two mates of mine did the job for about half what the main stealer wanted. There is a specialist company that supply and fit hybrid replacements that are good for around 400bhp.


It's not the turbos that are the problem, it's the actuators that end up with too much play. I think they have the problem solved with later upgrades.

For whatever reason you can't have the actuators replaced on their own, they come as a complete unit combined with the turbos.

A remap and downpipes will see a N54(that's the twin turbo engine) 335i over 400bhp.

Turbo upgrades are when you are looking for over 500bhp.

This one here that is still running stock internals has 725bhp at the wheels which isn't far short of 900bhp at the flywheel.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Kerr said:


> It's not the turbos that are the problem, it's the actuators that end up with too much play. I think they have the problem solved with later upgrades.
> 
> For whatever reason you can't have the actuators replaced on their own, they come as a complete unit combined with the turbos.


Talk about adding insult to injury !

I was unaware of the exact cause of the failure but obviously it results in a very costly fix. Not the first turbo's to need replacing as a result of a related failure and probably not the last ?


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

I think my next car will be N/A, I've had N/A,Turbo,N/A,Turbo but now I prefer N/A power delivery and the running costs!


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

RisingPower said:


> Booooring


That's the issue with a Golf, somehow they are just boring. Even with all that power etc.

When you look at the what they do for the money though they are a good package, but I'd still rather have a e90 M3 over one. OR one of these yum yum.......C63 27K (4 door)http://www.phantommotorcompany.co.uk/used-cars/mercedes-benz-c-class-c63-4dr-auto-wigan-201318512636587

A bloke near me has 2 of the C63 coupes (greedy bugger) and they sound amazing for a standard road car, that noise alone is worth the 27K.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

uruk hai said:


> Talk about adding insult to injury !
> 
> I was unaware of the exact cause of the failure but obviously it results in a very costly fix. Not the first turbo's to need replacing as a result of a related failure and probably not the last ?





robertdon777 said:


> I think my next car will be N/A, I've had N/A,Turbo,N/A,Turbo but now I prefer N/A power delivery and the running costs!


Obviously more cars are turbocharged these days and sadly turbos don't last forever.

You're going to find a lot of unhappy people when they do need replaced.

They work pretty hard in standard cars and many people have their cars remapped often doubling the boost pressure. Turbos can be spinning upto 200,000rpm at incredible temperatures.

It will be interesting to see reliability reports in a few years time with so many turbos.

I do enjoy turbocharged cars, but is another thing to go wrong.

Some of the new BMWs have 3 of them.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Kerr said:


> Obviously more cars are turbocharged these days and sadly turbos don't last forever.
> 
> You're going to find a lot of unhappy people when they do need replaced.
> 
> ...


Yes, tis sad but true !

You only have to look at just how many cars are being broken or sold as non runners to realise the failure rate of some of the modern but costly systems and parts on cars these days. When you combine the poor, sorry I mean cost effective design with people struggling with the cost of regular and thorough preventative maintainance it comes as no surprise that failures are common and costly. Some people will cut corners regarding the type of oil used and how often it's changed and then wonder why the turbo bites the dust as a result of oil starvation because the oil was too thick to make it through a poorly designed and hopelessly narrow feed pipe !

No wonder people are attempting to mitigate the cost of maintenance and repairs by buying cars like the VW Up and Citreon C1 ect !

The Triple Turbo 550d BMW ? It'll be great while its running, in the same way the older diesels were great until some started sucking swirl pot flaps into the engine !

What ever next :lol:


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

CSL for 27K

http://www.nickjohnsonmotorco.co.uk/used-cars/bmw-m3-m3-csl-2dr-smg-auto-abingdon-201307502737357

or the CS model which was supposed to be very very good and you would have 10K change!

http://www.nickjohnsonmotorco.co.uk/used-cars/bmw-m3-m3-cs-2dr-abingdon-201320514176575


----------



## mikechesterman (May 25, 2013)

http://www.pistonheads.com/classifieds/used-cars/bmw/m6/bmw-m6-m6-2dr-smg-fbmwsh/1387490

There will never be the like of that engine again IMO. The noise is epic.

Although for a more user-friendly package, I'd be after one of these:

http://www.pistonheads.com/classifi...007-57-reg-xkr-4-2-supercharged-coupe/1402582


----------

